# MR/Ms Legislator, Explaination of NDGF Expenditures?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/60-200 ... f#Page1180
(you'll want page 36)

4 This amendment provides $1,000,000 *from the game and fish fund to* *the State Water Commission* for the Sweetbriar Dam project. The funding from the game and fish fund is contingent upon other funding being made available for the project by the State Water Commission.

5 This amendment provides funding to the Parks and Recreation Department to assist with funding for the Fort Stevenson Marina project.
Of the $500,000 provided, $100,000 is from the game and fish fund and $400,000 is from other funds available to the Game and Fish Department.

Is it possible for a legislator to explain this to us? What is the Sweetbriar Dam project? And why is funding being taken for the Fort Stevenson Marina project?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Our legislature raids the NDGF fund like it was the Social Security Trust fund or something :eyeroll:

Going over the budget bill (SB 2017) I also noticed that the youth plots bill has been added to the NDGF Budget.

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/60-200 ... a2017.html

Bob


----------



## todd porter (Jan 17, 2003)

I will try to address the three issues presented.

1. Sweet Briar Dam: NDGF had funds set aside in their budget to assist with the repair of the dam. The actual ownership of the dam is at question. It was built to allow I-94 to be completed. Currently it is listed as below standards. The water commission, morton county and NDGF all will participate in fixing it. It is a very important fishery in western North Dakota.

2. Youth plots is back in. NDGF in the Senate approved of the changes that were proposed and also in the concept of the youth plots and grants. They want to use their funds to encourage recruitment/retention of hunters. The House was very strong in their position related to youth hunting issues and recruitment/retention issues and feel that this portion of HB 1200 is worthy of further discussions in the budget process.

3. The marina at Garrison would be using $400,000.00 coast guard funds and $600,000.00 of game and fish funds. The only way the money could be spent would be once the federal funds are secured. It sounds like the federal funds now may be enough to fund the entire project.

As far as raiding funds "like Social Security" we are very limited on how these funds can be used. The Federal taxes that we collect cannot be used for anything other than game and fish projects. You cannot use the funds to fix roads or you loose the taxes.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Let me understand 2017 and Youth PLOTS.

The $2,000,000 is in the budget,but all the wording of HB1200 is gone???


----------



## todd porter (Jan 17, 2003)

The wording has been changed to intent language and the department is ok with that language. They will be able to use the additional 2 million towards the plots program and then have areas set up for youth only. The general discussion has to open them up to the entire hunting population after the opening weekend of deer season.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

SB 2017 NDGF Budget is on the Senate Calendar for 4/3/2007 listed as amended with a do not concur, do not pass recommendation.

Bob


----------

